# Howard On Live Now No Joke



## penguin44 (Oct 29, 2005)

Howard Stern Live on Howard100 doing a LIVE studio test. So funny....not actual show just testing mics and such.


----------



## penguin44 (Oct 29, 2005)

penguin44 said:


> Howard Stern Live on Howard100 doing a LIVE studio test. So funny....not actual show just testing mics and such.


Great to hear Howard. He will be on testing again Thursday and don't forget his actual broadcast next week Jan 9.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

It was hilarious! Some of the testing and voice testing! Loved it, better than some of his shows!:lol:


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

It actually reminded me of the old Stern, before every other show had nothing but strippers on.


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

So, this is the third day. It's still the best show ever. What does everyone else think?

-A-


----------

